# Different Cultures



## ANewman

This evening I shot a coyote while I was standing on my back patio. My wife and I carried to a Vietnamese guy who runs the local nail parlor. He tells my wife to have me pull around back. When I got out of the truck, he was already eagerly waiting. I asked" what do u wanna do with it?" He quickly replied "I gonna eat it!" To which I replied "I know that, but what do u wanna do with it right now."" Oh" he says " just lay it in front of my car."

He was excited. He shook my hand and patted her on the back. It was like I had just given him a late Christmas gift. He then gave my wife a $40 gift certificate to get a pedicure. As I was gettin back in the truck he asked " You bring me more sometime?... I buy from you"


----------



## urednecku

Yep, different cultures...in India a pig (pork) to them like a rat is to us.


----------



## mlappin

Not uncommon is some cultures to eat dog. Eating beef in most of India is a no no. We used to have some Vietnamese come out to the farm and buy a smaller steer, wouldn't bleed it and left very little behind when done. Made me shutter when we dropped it for them and they started cutting right away.


----------



## Mike120

Viet Nam has some of the best food in Asia. I have learned however, that in some parts of this world, its better to not ask what I am eating.


----------



## swmnhay

A local farmer here was picking up the free puppies at sale barn and raising them up and selling them to the Vietnamese.He was also saving cow cleanings,they made soup out of that.Another guy that raised some ducks sold them the feet.

They also didn't want to follow the laws here when they first got here.Shoot deer out of season with high power rifle(we are in slug zone)Not obeying fishing laws and keeping pails full of undersized walleye.They ground up the whole fish and made fish patties.They ruined game fishing on the loacal lake.Local fisherman got ticked and went and dumped a pail of the small waleye back in to the lake and the foriegnor had a fit so the guy threw him in also.









We don't have stray dogs around any more.


----------



## somedevildawg

Man that is too weird......y'all know that a lot of those very same people are still wiping their ass with their hand too........don't eat seconds on that dog, or at least watch where he handled it......I'll stick to beef, pork and venison


----------



## rjmoses

We were talking out at town a couple of weeks ago about the things we used to have but can't find any more. Several things came to mind for me: blood sausage, liver sausage, cracklin's and heart. My school lunch was frequently liver sausage sandwiches. Cracklin's and the heart was a treat for stirring the kettle when butchering. Local bar had a jar of pickled pig's feet sitting on the bar--help yourself.

One guy told me that the FDA will not allow anybody to make blood sausage anymore. I guess that's why much of the US is anemic.

We ate everything except the moo and the oink--dogs got those.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South

I knew they ate dogs. Most American dogs are relatively clean. A coyote is one more stinking animal. I do not even like to touch them with my bare hands while throwing the body on the truck bed. Ticks and fleas are running from the smell as soon as the blood quits pumping. I can not imagine eating a coyote, especially if I had to endure the stank while dressing it.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Mike120 hit it on the head, don't ask what ur eating. I was in Laredo once while on a hog hunt & a bunch of us decided to venture deep into Nuevo Laredo. It started with me eating cat tacos (didn't know it until I was done) & it ended with my dad getting his drink "spiked". All I remember was being back to back w/ a buddy with a knives pulled & about 8-10 mexicans pissed off & following us. I was never so happy to see US border patrol in my life.









Ralph, my grandma owned a tavern when she was alive & she always had pickled pig's feet sitting on the bar. I always wondered who ate them but the railroad crews that frequented her establishment always seemed to gravitate toward the jar. I hadn't thought about that for 20 years.


----------



## swmnhay

Some things we eat here that others may seem strange.

Rocky Mt oysters.Calf or pig nuts,usually bread them and deep fat fry.

Smoked carp.

Bullheads..

Usually have alcohol involved with these "Feeds"


----------



## IslandBreeze

swmnhay, add to that escargot, frog legs, chicken livers, fried twinkies....haha.

I tried calf mt oysters once, couldn't get em down even with Patron chasing them.


----------



## swmnhay

_Lutefisk.I've never had it but my Mom goes to it at church every year._

_http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/LutefiskHistory.htm_


----------



## somedevildawg

Sounds awful.......but so does brains and eggs and I ate that as a child every day....


----------



## IslandBreeze

I 2nd devidawg. It sounded good til they said the fish had the consistency of jello. Jello should b the only thing with that kind of consistency.









Devildawg, I never heard about people eating brains until I started watching Duck Dynasty. I think it might b a southern thing


----------



## swmnhay

I've had the brains and eggs along time ago when we used to do are own butchering.We made liverwurst also.And head cheese.Cow tongue and hearts.


----------



## urednecku

I had a great uncle that loved hog-brains & eggs. Would rather eat them than anything else. I don't remember ever trying them, myself.
But I do occasionally like some souse....'hogs-head cheese' with Tobasco sauce, sammich.


----------



## rjmoses

Brains was called head cheese--forgot about that! A couple of restaurants hereabouts still serve chicken livers and gizzards!

Ummm--getting hungry!!

Ralph


----------



## IslandBreeze

Ralph, I don't know if u have ever been to Lamberts down here in Ozark, the "Home of the hrowed Rolls" place, but they have the best chicken livers that I have ever found.


----------



## rjmoses

IslandBreeze said:


> Ralph, I don't know if u have ever been to Lamberts down here in Ozark, the "Home of the hrowed Rolls" place, but they have the best chicken livers that I have ever found.


No, never been there. Good?

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> _Lutefisk.I've never had it but my Mom goes to it at church every year._
> 
> _http://whatscookinga...fiskHistory.htm_


Oh yuck. Seen something on How it's Made the other night very similar. But they start the fermentation process in a large vat then can it and let it continue. Looks almost like a spam container but a "good" can is all bulged out from the internal pressure. They take the cans outside to open and you wouldn't believe how far it sprayed. Kinda like hog sh*t I guess, anything the juice gets on is gonna stink for a_ long _time.

Speaking of spam, ever seen the meme for the new spam? Advertised as "Now with 50% less hoof and anus."


----------



## IslandBreeze

Ralph, it's excellent if u like good country food. They have stuff like fried chicken, country ham, chicken fried steak, chicken livers, etc. U order from a menu but it's all u can eat whether it's a side or it's the main dish. They have free pass arounds- fried potatoes & onions, black eyed peas, okra, fresh huge rolls, molasses. They have one in Ozark, Sikeston (in the boothill) & Foley, Al (I think by gulf shores). They take cash or check, no credit or debit cards.


----------



## urednecku

I've never been a fan of chicken liver, but love me some gizzards!!

Now fresh beef liver, smothered in onions...that's another dish I'll eat a pile of.


----------



## IslandBreeze

*******, I think i just puked n my mouth.


----------



## rjmoses

urednecku said:


> I've never been a fan of chicken liver, but love me some gizzards!!
> 
> Now fresh beef liver, smothered in onions...that's another dish I'll eat a pile of.


Liver and Onions!!!!! OMG!!! Died and gone to heaven!!! (I'm starting to sound like a teenage girl!!) There's a place in St. Charles that has the best L&O I've had in a long time.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South

urednecku said:


> I've never been a fan of chicken liver, but love me some gizzards!!
> 
> Now fresh beef liver, smothered in onions...that's another dish I'll eat a pile of.


I like chicken livers, never got a hankering for gizzards.
Beef liver and onions, mashed potatoes, fried okra, and you have one fine meal.


----------



## slowzuki

If you can handle eating a hotdog you should be fine with most everything talked about in this thread!


----------



## IslandBreeze

C'Mon slowzuki, a hot dog is one of the best made foods ever.....& they always taste better when u have to buy one.


----------



## urednecku

Dangitman, all y'all makin me haungry!!


----------



## somedevildawg

Funny thread, makes me hanker for some of those foods.....as a kid never knew anything diff but brains and eggs, went to spend the nite with a friend and his mom cooked eggs for bfast, I remember thinking "wow, those are the yellowest eggs I've ever seen". Asked my mom about it, she said they prolly didn't put brains in theirs! Hmmm, first I had heard of it as well. It was all good, meatloaf was more loaf than meat, and grits went with anything, most especially with fish, then in the morning we would have grits, brains and eggs, and if times was good you could have some pork bellies.....I thought everyone ate chicken livers and gizzards? No? Thats strange. Mayhaw jelly, that's what will make yer tongue slap yer brain out, as a kid we had bunches of that and cane syrup and cathead biscuits too, funny we hardly ever eat like that anymore. Been reprogrammed.......


----------



## IslandBreeze

Devildawg, I thought I was the only 1 that said something was so good that it would make your tongue slap your brain.


----------



## urednecku

Nope IB, I been sayin' it all my life, too. Along with "good enough to make ya slap yer Mama".


----------



## Tim/South

Any one remember home made apple butter? Cracklin' cornbread or home made fried apple pies?
Never met anyone who could cook from scratch as good as my grandmother.

Back in those days the only coyote we saw was on T.V.


----------



## mlappin

The wife and I still make apple butter from scratch, it's all right but you ain't eating until you've had peach butter on some buttermilk biscuits still hot from the oven..


----------



## FarmerCline

Here in the hills of North Carolina plenty of the old timers still eat possum. They tell me they catch it in a live trap and put it in a pen and fatten it up for about two weeks before they fix it. Couple of years back I went to eat supper at a distant relatives house, let me repeat the distant part, and mentioned something about the chicken and he said that ain't no chicken tat is baked possum merrynated in corn whiskey. He then told me that if I ever found any chimpmunk holes to pull them suckers out of there and he would fry them for me. I won't go into what all else was on the menu but to say the least I kind of lost my appetite and figured out why the rest of the family did not talk about him much. I also make homemade apple butter, pumpkin butter, and peach butter. With the held of my momma I grow and preserve just about all of the fruit and vegetables we eat.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Speaking of spam, ever seen the meme for the new spam? Advertised as "Now with 50% less hoof and anus."


I've never stopped at it but there is a Spam museum at Austin,Mn where it is made.Hormel Foods


----------



## rjmoses

Little place up the road still makes homemade apple butter. Goes great on biscuits, peanut butter, or just about anything else. The also make homemade peach, apricot, blackberry, etc., preserves. As Andy Griffith (Mayberry) would have said: "Guuoooddd!"

Oh, fried Spam with mustard, corned beef, fried homemade donuts, buffalo fish, turtle soup.

Poor, dumb kids nowadays think McD's is good food---they just haven't lived.

Ralph


----------



## Vol

Used to see a packaged meat here in the South called "souse" meat....could be in other areas also....it included anything that was not packaged and sold in other product lines....snouts, tails, feet, soft cartilage, and assorted other distasteful items. I never ate any, but when I was a kid in high school and worked after school at a grocery store for gas and dating money, some of the fellas ate souse meat sandwiches for lunch because the meat department manager would give it to them free. Vile looking stuff. I have not seen souse meat in years.....probably due to the FDA outlawing it.....or dog food companies buying it up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol. That's funny, still sell it down here, dad called it the floor scrapings. Some people called hotdogs and spam that, dad said that was "the good stuff".....souse was the scrapings. Got at least 4 jars of peach preserves in panty now, course we grow lots of peaches down in South Georgia. Lots of possums too, I'm a leave that to the Mexicans, haitians, and spoo.......African Americans


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> Speaking of spam, ever seen the meme for the new spam? Advertised as "Now with 50% less hoof and anus."


They have new marketing, now they are exported as rectums.......But they're USDA approved!


----------



## rjmoses

Mike120 said:


> They have new marketing, now they are exported as rectums.......But they're USDA approved!


Now, if we could just export all of the elected rectums in Washington, we'd probably be ahead of the game.

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South

rjmoses said:


> Now, if we could just export all of the elected rectums in Washington, we'd probably be ahead of the game.
> 
> Ralph


I doubt we could ever get political rectums sanitized enough to ever be approved for consumption for any culture, including K-9. They would need USDA and EPA approval due to the toxicity level. Pigs I can understand. Politicians would be just too infested.
Maybe we could market them to China? They do not seem to care much for labels and have been force fed such for years.


----------



## urednecku

rjmoses said:


> Now, if we could just export all of the elected rectums in Washington, we'd be ahead of the game.
> 
> Ralph


Ain't no probably to it!!!


----------



## urednecku

My Grandmother would make 'green tomato pickles'...put on lima beans, black-eyed peas & rice, or dang near anything else would make yer tounge slapp yer brains out.
And sopped up with her buttermilk biscuits (yea, she made her own buttemilk, too.)
Made me 'standover' biscuits any time she knew I was comin by. STILL have not figured out how she did it, but whenever it I walked in the back door she'd pull that pan outta the oven..they were still too hot to hold in yer hand.


----------



## IslandBreeze

I used to have a guy that worked for me that carried a 5 gal bucket in the bed of his pickup & if he seen a turtle he would stop & load it in the bucket. He said the turtle has something like 29 different meats & it was a delicacy. He would purge the turtle for 2 or 3 weeks to get all the mud out of it & then dig in. Call me what u want but I don't have the stomach for pulling off the shell of a turtle.


----------



## rjmoses

The local churches hereabouts all have a "picnic" once a year as a fund raiser. One of the featured meals is turtle soup. Snapping turtles are collected all year round, then cook in open kettles over wood fires. Mmmmmm, good!

BTW: "picnic" is a euphenism for excessive drinking. Our church sells upwards of 80 kegs of Budweiser Saturday night and Sunday. Served 1800 fried chicken/roast beef dinners Sunday afternoon---leftovers are what goes into the turtle soup.

Ralph


----------



## gradyjohn

Somewhere in Tenn there was a Vietnamese Rest. that was bringing in road kill ... they didn't know they were doing anything wrong. They closed them down. When I was in Korea they said a dog running around was a pet and one chained up could be a Sunday meal. I know there were certain things you didn't ask what was in them. They made Kimchi. In a tall crock with a lid and put in cabbage, rice, peppers, and the meat of your choice. In the spring it got pretty rank. Clorets wouldn't make a dent. They had what we called Kimchi buses because if you got on one the smell would make you stick your head out the window.

I know down in LA they say when a Cajun goes to town they use yellow chalk and draw a circle around road kill *nutria* so when they come back they can pickup fresh kill (without circles) for diner. Little folklore


----------



## Chessiedog

I've tried a quite a bit of different foods while in the Marines . About any thing that wouldn't eat me ,I would try . Though some times it would get the better of me ! I have to say BY FAR the Philippines bulat was the worst ever . Wasn't horrible till you start crunching the little bones ! Warning ! Being very drunk ,does not help it ! LOL Liver of any kind, or gizzards , mountain oysters shasimi or raw fish are all fantastic to a BULAT !

_Fertilized duck eggs are kept warm in the sun and stored in baskets to retain warmth. After nine days, the eggs are held to a light to reveal the embryo inside. Approximately eight days later the balut are ready to be cooked, sold, and eaten._


----------



## Chessiedog

gradyjohn said:


> Somewhere in Tenn there was a Vietnamese Rest. that was bringing in road kill ... they didn't know they were doing anything wrong. They closed them
> 
> I know down in LA they say when a Cajun goes to town they use yellow chalk and draw a circle around road kill *nutria* so when they come back they can pickup fresh kill (without circles) for diner. Little folklore


My dad love to hunt up till a few years ago he's just not able to get around well enough . He loved to rabbits and I do to . He also loved to eat rabbit .
I remember when I was little if he ran over a rabbit HOLD ON , the brakes would come on ,throw it in reverse that rabbit was going in the fry pan !


----------



## Tim/South

Chessiedog said:


> _Fertilized duck eggs are kept warm in the sun and stored in baskets to retain warmth. After nine days, the eggs are held to a light to reveal the embryo inside. Approximately eight days later the balut are ready to be cooked, sold, and eaten._


That is just plain nasty to even read. I can not imagine anyone intentionally preparing such.
I am glad you educated us on this. My wife works with a nice lady from the Philippines. She has offered to prepare us some food from her native country. I believe I shall pass.


----------



## ANewman

Tim/South said:


> That is just plain nasty to even read. I can not imagine anyone intentionally preparing such.
> I am glad you educated us on this. My wife works with a nice lady from the Philippines. She has offered to prepare us some food from her native country. I believe I shall pass.


There was a tv show several years ago, Fear Factor,I think. They had the balut eggs on one episode. You could hear the contestants crunching the bones as they bit into the eggs.a few of them puked.
The preachers wife at the church up the road is from the Philippines. She is a very good cook. I've never seen anything unidentifiable that she has cooked.


----------



## Mike120

Chessiedog said:


> I've tried a quite a bit of different foods while in the Marines . About any thing that wouldn't eat me ,I would try . Though some times it would get the better of me ! I have to say BY FAR the Philippines bulat was the worst ever . Wasn't horrible till you start crunching the little bones ! Warning ! Being very drunk ,does not help it ! LOL Liver of any kind, or gizzards , mountain oysters shasimi or raw fish are all fantastic to a BULAT !


Most things were nasty in Olongapo....Especially crossing Sh*t River. The trick was to punch a hole in both ends, suck and swallow. If you were lucky you bypassed your taste buds otherwise you just hoped that the San Miguel had deadened them.


----------



## mlappin

ANewman said:


> There was a tv show several years ago, Fear Factor,I think. They had the balut eggs on one episode. You could hear the contestants crunching the bones as they bit into the eggs.a few of them puked.
> The preachers wife at the church up the road is from the Philippines. She is a very good cook. I've never seen anything unidentifiable that she has cooked.


Ugh, I have a strong gag reflex, first crunch they'd come right up.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Me 2, mlappin. I can't even stand the texture of lettuce. I have a sushi chef that is a friend from the Philippines make me a piece of sushi once that had a Coy egg on it. I told him I would be puking n the restaurant if that exploded in my mouth. Fortunately he understood & wasn't offended.

cheesiedog, I think I would of been on a rice diet. Haha


----------



## TheFastMan_2

In one of my college classes, the professor was telling us about a conversation he had with an Indian farmer. The professor asked him if they don't eat cows, then what do they do with culled cows. He said they basically just chase them off the farm! While on the meat judging team at MSU, we got to travel to a lot of packing plants. They will typically cut the legs off a beef carcass at around the "knee" and then boil all the hair off then they are shipped to Asia where they can't get enough of them apparently. At our final contest we observed several racks full of hundreds of beef tongues. Interesting what people like to eat. The next town over has a hole in the wall known for fired gizzards. They were on Travel Channel once actually. I do like some fired gizzards.


----------



## somedevildawg

TheFastMan_2 said:


> In one of my college classes, the professor was telling us about a conversation he had with an Indian farmer. The professor asked him if they don't eat cows, then what do they do with culled cows. He said they basically just chase them off the farm! While on the meat judging team at MSU, we got to travel to a lot of packing plants. They will typically cut the legs off a beef carcass at around the "knee" and then boil all the hair off then they are shipped to Asia where they can't get enough of them apparently. At our final contest we observed several racks full of hundreds of beef tongues. Interesting what people like to eat. The next town over has a hole in the wall known for fired gizzards. They were on Travel Channel once actually. I do like some fired gizzards.


U talking fried right? Not fired? Never heard of a fired gizzard, but I've eaten a ton of fried ones....hoping that ain't one of them Yankee deals....


----------



## urednecku

somedevildawg said:


> U talking fried right? Not fired? Never heard of a fired gizzard, but I've eaten a ton of fried ones....hoping that ain't one of them Yankee deals....


Me, too! Love some fried gizzards, & so does my boys.


----------

